# Cremation notice =heart attack



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I have good news and bad news.....

http://www.news.com.au/breaking-new...remation-service/story-e6frfku0-1225884548526


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that is a crazy story!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Roffle, snort,chuckle. Wait, that is kind of a sad story.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This has all the makings of a Twilight Zone episode


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The crematorium has time travelers in their billing department.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Must have had one foot in the grave and one on a banana peel already, if a simple fake receipt sent him over the edge.


----------

